# New at Philosophy, and in need of some advice.



## ThatDude30

I just sparked an interest in philosophy recently. I have been reading a lot on philosophy and the different branches. My goal is to have a broad knowledge of all the branches. 

What I need advice on, is there a specific order to study them? Like do I need to understand 1 branch in order to understand another. Or does it matter where I start and they all intertwine with each other?

This is the order of the branches that I am most interested in learning. Should it be in a different order to help me understand and have a broad knowledge of the different branches of philosophy?

metaphysics 
ontology & logic together
epistemology
axiology 
ethics
aesthethics
political theory

What I came across while researching, when developing your own philosophy use another philosophers concepts and ideas as a framework to get started?

 Is there any key concepts that are recommended?
Any websites?
Any particular philosophers work?
Any theories I should study?
Any advice would help?

 I understand what philosophy is, but I want a better understanding. Any advice and or help would be much appreciated, Thank you.


----------



## Penelope

Philo of Alexandria | Internet Encyclopedia of Philosophy

Lots of good info on this site.


----------



## Penelope

Penelope said:


> Philo of Alexandria | Internet Encyclopedia of Philosophy
> 
> Lots of good info on this site.



At the top of this sight is the alphabet. I would start with older ones like Aristotle and Plato, and go from there.


----------



## yiostheoy

ThatDude30 said:


> I just sparked an interest in philosophy recently. I have been reading a lot on philosophy and the different branches. My goal is to have a broad knowledge of all the branches.
> 
> What I need advice on, is there a specific order to study them? Like do I need to understand 1 branch in order to understand another. Or does it matter where I start and they all intertwine with each other?
> 
> This is the order of the branches that I am most interested in learning. Should it be in a different order to help me understand and have a broad knowledge of the different branches of philosophy?
> 
> metaphysics
> ontology & logic together
> epistemology
> axiology
> ethics
> aesthethics
> political theory
> 
> What I came across while researching, when developing your own philosophy use another philosophers concepts and ideas as a framework to get started?
> 
> Is there any key concepts that are recommended?
> Any websites?
> Any particular philosophers work?
> Any theories I should study?
> Any advice would help?
> 
> I understand what philosophy is, but I want a better understanding. Any advice and or help would be much appreciated, Thank you.


Go to Barnes & Noble and buy a copy of

HISTORY OF PHILOSOPHY by Bertrand Russell

then read it cover to cover several times.

That is your best starting point.


----------



## yiostheoy

Penelope said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Philo of Alexandria | Internet Encyclopedia of Philosophy
> 
> Lots of good info on this site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the top of this sight is the alphabet. I would start with older ones like Aristotle and Plato, and go from there.
Click to expand...

Except that they hated each other and taught opposite things.

Plato felt there was a Universal Essence or Philosophy God who rewarded good behavior and punished bad.

Aristotle felt that might makes right and that's what he taught Alexander The Great as a child.

Aristotle did agree that there must be some kind of Prime Mover in existence in the Universe somewhere because Someone or Something had to put all the stars, planets, comets, Sun, and the Moon in motion.

Aristotle also invented logic.

I think Russell's book on the history is the best place to start.

Modern philosophy begins with Rene Descartes:

Cogito ergo sum.


----------



## G.T.

It's pretty over-rated. I've studied it, and it's really just a history lesson for folks who can already employ sound reasoning. 

Which isn't everyone, of course. So, I guess if you cannot develop ideas using sound reasoning, I can see the utility there - otherwise, the intriguing things to ponder these days are theoretical physics and futurists.


----------



## Penelope

yiostheoy said:


> ThatDude30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just sparked an interest in philosophy recently. I have been reading a lot on philosophy and the different branches. My goal is to have a broad knowledge of all the branches.
> 
> What I need advice on, is there a specific order to study them? Like do I need to understand 1 branch in order to understand another. Or does it matter where I start and they all intertwine with each other?
> 
> This is the order of the branches that I am most interested in learning. Should it be in a different order to help me understand and have a broad knowledge of the different branches of philosophy?
> 
> metaphysics
> ontology & logic together
> epistemology
> axiology
> ethics
> aesthethics
> political theory
> 
> What I came across while researching, when developing your own philosophy use another philosophers concepts and ideas as a framework to get started?
> 
> Is there any key concepts that are recommended?
> Any websites?
> Any particular philosophers work?
> Any theories I should study?
> Any advice would help?
> 
> I understand what philosophy is, but I want a better understanding. Any advice and or help would be much appreciated, Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Go to Barnes & Noble and buy a copy of
> 
> HISTORY OF PHILOSOPHY by Bertrand Russell
> 
> then read it cover to cover several times.
> 
> That is your best starting point.
Click to expand...


Or can be read online:  http://www.ntslibrary.com/PDF Books/History of Western Philosophy.pdf


----------



## BlackSand

ThatDude30 said:


> I just sparked an interest in philosophy recently. I have been reading a lot on philosophy and the different branches. My goal is to have a broad knowledge of all the branches.
> 
> What I need advice on, is there a specific order to study them? Like do I need to understand 1 branch in order to understand another. Or does it matter where I start and they all intertwine with each other?
> 
> This is the order of the branches that I am most interested in learning. Should it be in a different order to help me understand and have a broad knowledge of the different branches of philosophy?
> 
> metaphysics
> ontology & logic together
> epistemology
> axiology
> ethics
> aesthethics
> political theory
> 
> What I came across while researching, when developing your own philosophy use another philosophers concepts and ideas as a framework to get started?
> 
> Is there any key concepts that are recommended?
> Any websites?
> Any particular philosophers work?
> Any theories I should study?
> Any advice would help?
> 
> I understand what philosophy is, but I want a better understanding. Any advice and or help would be much appreciated, Thank you.



Pack a bag ... Sell all your belongings you don't pack ... And take a journey around the world until something tells you to stop.
Talk to everyone that doesn't want to kill you ... And if they are comfortable, even ask them why the others that want to kill you feel that way.
Bring along some books on philosophy ... But learn what you can from the people as well.

Develop your own philosophy ... Actually contemplate your existence, examine your values compared to others, seek knowledge, apply wisdom and reason.

.


----------



## ThatDude30

BlackSand said:


> ThatDude30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just sparked an interest in philosophy recently. I have been reading a lot on philosophy and the different branches. My goal is to have a broad knowledge of all the branches.
> 
> What I need advice on, is there a specific order to study them? Like do I need to understand 1 branch in order to understand another. Or does it matter where I start and they all intertwine with each other?
> 
> This is the order of the branches that I am most interested in learning. Should it be in a different order to help me understand and have a broad knowledge of the different branches of philosophy?
> 
> metaphysics
> ontology & logic together
> epistemology
> axiology
> ethics
> aesthethics
> political theory
> 
> What I came across while researching, when developing your own philosophy use another philosophers concepts and ideas as a framework to get started?
> 
> Is there any key concepts that are recommended?
> Any websites?
> Any particular philosophers work?
> Any theories I should study?
> Any advice would help?
> 
> I understand what philosophy is, but I want a better understanding. Any advice and or help would be much appreciated, Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pack a bag ... Sell all your belongings you don't pack ... And take a journey around the world until something tells you to stop.
> Talk to everyone that doesn't want to kill you ... And if they are comfortable, even ask them why the others that want to kill you feel that way.
> Bring along some books on philosophy ... But learn what you can from the people as well.
> 
> Develop your own philosophy ... Actually contemplate your existence, examine your values compared to others, seek knowledge, apply wisdom and reason.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Man would I love to be able to do that! For years now I wanted to travel to various countries to witness and experience the world and different cultures. Every extreme that the world offers I want to witness. 
But for now I'm stuck in an urban environment, where everybody think they are gang bangers. All my old friends are hooked on a drug or another, or alcoholics, that are going no where in life, that can not hold even a bit of intelligent conversation. Luckily I broke away from all that before it got to late.
People in the neighborhood got the police harassing everyone, thinking everyone is picking up drugs or what not. Gun shots every night, people getting shot couple houses down, at the local park, in front of a tobacco store, in front of a deli, even in front of the police station. I would love to just get up and leave..


----------



## Unkotare

..........


----------



## ThatDude30

G.T. said:


> It's pretty over-rated. I've studied it, and it's really just a history lesson for folks who can already employ sound reasoning.
> 
> Which isn't everyone, of course. So, I guess if you cannot develop ideas using sound reasoning, I can see the utility there - otherwise, the intriguing things to ponder these days are theoretical physics and futurists.


You know what? The more and more I get into it, its like I already get it. I thought there was more to it? It seems like it should be taught in middle school? Like its for people who cant or have trouble thinking or understanding things. 
Today was the second day I actually sat down and read various different philosophers work and beliefs, and I don't find it all that difficult. Ok I understand the significance of philosophy was discovered early on and that ever since people wanted to know such things and wanted to be able to explain what every thing is. I can see how it impacted history. But now I feel as though I can answer most questions that were asked. I have my own beliefs and philosophy on various subjects and aspects of life.

I just thought there was more to it for some reason? Some concepts and information I read on philosophers just make things more difficult.


----------



## ThatDude30

Don't get me wrong, there are some things through out the history of philosophy I find very interesting though.


----------



## Unkotare

ThatDude30 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty over-rated. I've studied it, and it's really just a history lesson for folks who can already employ sound reasoning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which isn't everyone, of course. So, I guess if you cannot develop ideas using sound reasoning, I can see the utility there - otherwise, the intriguing things to ponder these days are theoretical physics and futurists.
> 
> 
> 
> You know what? The more and more I get into it, its like I already get it. I thought there was more to it? It seems like it should be taught in middle school? Like its for people who cant or have trouble thinking or understanding things.
> Today was the second day I actually sat down and read various different philosophers work and beliefs, and I don't find it all that difficult. Ok I understand the significance of philosophy was discovered early on and that ever since people wanted to know such things and wanted to be able to explain what every thing is. I can see how it impacted history. But now I feel as though I can answer most questions that were asked. I have my own beliefs and philosophy on various subjects and aspects of life.
> 
> I just thought there was more to it for some reason? Some concepts and information I read on philosophers just make things more difficult.
Click to expand...




There IS a lot more to it. And there isn’t.


----------



## G.T.

Unkotare said:


> ThatDude30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty over-rated. I've studied it, and it's really just a history lesson for folks who can already employ sound reasoning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which isn't everyone, of course. So, I guess if you cannot develop ideas using sound reasoning, I can see the utility there - otherwise, the intriguing things to ponder these days are theoretical physics and futurists.
> 
> 
> 
> You know what? The more and more I get into it, its like I already get it. I thought there was more to it? It seems like it should be taught in middle school? Like its for people who cant or have trouble thinking or understanding things.
> Today was the second day I actually sat down and read various different philosophers work and beliefs, and I don't find it all that difficult. Ok I understand the significance of philosophy was discovered early on and that ever since people wanted to know such things and wanted to be able to explain what every thing is. I can see how it impacted history. But now I feel as though I can answer most questions that were asked. I have my own beliefs and philosophy on various subjects and aspects of life.
> 
> I just thought there was more to it for some reason? Some concepts and information I read on philosophers just make things more difficult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There IS a lot more to it. And there isn’t.
Click to expand...

Very true, it just all depends on one's baseline.

Plus, provocative 1-liner quotes that really cut to the guts of a topic can really save some time.


----------



## Unkotare

G.T. said:


> It's pretty over-rated. I've studied it, and it's really just a history lesson for folks who can already employ sound reasoning......




Seems you didn't study enough.


----------



## G.T.

Unkotare said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty over-rated. I've studied it, and it's really just a history lesson for folks who can already employ sound reasoning......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems you didn't study enough.
Click to expand...

I think if you're not developed along enough to know when and when not to bite your tongue, that all speaks for itself.


----------



## Unkotare

BlackSand said:


> ThatDude30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just sparked an interest in philosophy recently. I have been reading a lot on philosophy and the different branches. My goal is to have a broad knowledge of all the branches.
> 
> What I need advice on, is there a specific order to study them? Like do I need to understand 1 branch in order to understand another. Or does it matter where I start and they all intertwine with each other?
> 
> This is the order of the branches that I am most interested in learning. Should it be in a different order to help me understand and have a broad knowledge of the different branches of philosophy?
> 
> metaphysics
> ontology & logic together
> epistemology
> axiology
> ethics
> aesthethics
> political theory
> 
> What I came across while researching, when developing your own philosophy use another philosophers concepts and ideas as a framework to get started?
> 
> Is there any key concepts that are recommended?
> Any websites?
> Any particular philosophers work?
> Any theories I should study?
> Any advice would help?
> 
> I understand what philosophy is, but I want a better understanding. Any advice and or help would be much appreciated, Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pack a bag ... Sell all your belongings you don't pack ... And take a journey around the world until something tells you to stop.
> Talk to everyone that doesn't want to kill you ... And if they are comfortable, even ask them why the others that want to kill you feel that way.
> Bring along some books on philosophy ... But learn what you can from the people as well.....
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I did all that. It doesn't make one a philosopher.


----------



## ThatDude30

Unkotare said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThatDude30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just sparked an interest in philosophy recently. I have been reading a lot on philosophy and the different branches. My goal is to have a broad knowledge of all the branches.
> 
> What I need advice on, is there a specific order to study them? Like do I need to understand 1 branch in order to understand another. Or does it matter where I start and they all intertwine with each other?
> 
> This is the order of the branches that I am most interested in learning. Should it be in a different order to help me understand and have a broad knowledge of the different branches of philosophy?
> 
> metaphysics
> ontology & logic together
> epistemology
> axiology
> ethics
> aesthethics
> political theory
> 
> What I came across while researching, when developing your own philosophy use another philosophers concepts and ideas as a framework to get started?
> 
> Is there any key concepts that are recommended?
> Any websites?
> Any particular philosophers work?
> Any theories I should study?
> Any advice would help?
> 
> I understand what philosophy is, but I want a better understanding. Any advice and or help would be much appreciated, Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pack a bag ... Sell all your belongings you don't pack ... And take a journey around the world until something tells you to stop.
> Talk to everyone that doesn't want to kill you ... And if they are comfortable, even ask them why the others that want to kill you feel that way.
> Bring along some books on philosophy ... But learn what you can from the people as well.....
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did all that. It doesn't make one a philosopher.
Click to expand...

I don't think there is a lot more to being a philosopher.


----------



## Unkotare

ThatDude30 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThatDude30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just sparked an interest in philosophy recently. I have been reading a lot on philosophy and the different branches. My goal is to have a broad knowledge of all the branches.
> 
> What I need advice on, is there a specific order to study them? Like do I need to understand 1 branch in order to understand another. Or does it matter where I start and they all intertwine with each other?
> 
> This is the order of the branches that I am most interested in learning. Should it be in a different order to help me understand and have a broad knowledge of the different branches of philosophy?
> 
> metaphysics
> ontology & logic together
> epistemology
> axiology
> ethics
> aesthethics
> political theory
> 
> What I came across while researching, when developing your own philosophy use another philosophers concepts and ideas as a framework to get started?
> 
> Is there any key concepts that are recommended?
> Any websites?
> Any particular philosophers work?
> Any theories I should study?
> Any advice would help?
> 
> I understand what philosophy is, but I want a better understanding. Any advice and or help would be much appreciated, Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pack a bag ... Sell all your belongings you don't pack ... And take a journey around the world until something tells you to stop.
> Talk to everyone that doesn't want to kill you ... And if they are comfortable, even ask them why the others that want to kill you feel that way.
> Bring along some books on philosophy ... But learn what you can from the people as well.....
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did all that. It doesn't make one a philosopher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think there is a lot more to being a philosopher.
Click to expand...



How would you know?


----------



## ThatDude30

ThatDude30 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThatDude30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just sparked an interest in philosophy recently. I have been reading a lot on philosophy and the different branches. My goal is to have a broad knowledge of all the branches.
> 
> What I need advice on, is there a specific order to study them? Like do I need to understand 1 branch in order to understand another. Or does it matter where I start and they all intertwine with each other?
> 
> This is the order of the branches that I am most interested in learning. Should it be in a different order to help me understand and have a broad knowledge of the different branches of philosophy?
> 
> metaphysics
> ontology & logic together
> epistemology
> axiology
> ethics
> aesthethics
> political theory
> 
> What I came across while researching, when developing your own philosophy use another philosophers concepts and ideas as a framework to get started?
> 
> Is there any key concepts that are recommended?
> Any websites?
> Any particular philosophers work?
> Any theories I should study?
> Any advice would help?
> 
> I understand what philosophy is, but I want a better understanding. Any advice and or help would be much appreciated, Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pack a bag ... Sell all your belongings you don't pack ... And take a journey around the world until something tells you to stop.
> Talk to everyone that doesn't want to kill you ... And if they are comfortable, even ask them why the others that want to kill you feel that way.
> Bring along some books on philosophy ... But learn what you can from the people as well.....
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did all that. It doesn't make one a philosopher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think there is a lot more to being a philosopher.
Click to expand...

correction I think there IS a lot more to being a philosopher. You cant just pick a philosophers concepts and beliefs you have to develop your own concepts and beliefs by experience and knowledge. How you perceive the things around you and how you see them. To understanding the and answering the questions you seek to know.


----------



## G.T.

ThatDude30 said:


> ThatDude30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThatDude30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just sparked an interest in philosophy recently. I have been reading a lot on philosophy and the different branches. My goal is to have a broad knowledge of all the branches.
> 
> What I need advice on, is there a specific order to study them? Like do I need to understand 1 branch in order to understand another. Or does it matter where I start and they all intertwine with each other?
> 
> This is the order of the branches that I am most interested in learning. Should it be in a different order to help me understand and have a broad knowledge of the different branches of philosophy?
> 
> metaphysics
> ontology & logic together
> epistemology
> axiology
> ethics
> aesthethics
> political theory
> 
> What I came across while researching, when developing your own philosophy use another philosophers concepts and ideas as a framework to get started?
> 
> Is there any key concepts that are recommended?
> Any websites?
> Any particular philosophers work?
> Any theories I should study?
> Any advice would help?
> 
> I understand what philosophy is, but I want a better understanding. Any advice and or help would be much appreciated, Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pack a bag ... Sell all your belongings you don't pack ... And take a journey around the world until something tells you to stop.
> Talk to everyone that doesn't want to kill you ... And if they are comfortable, even ask them why the others that want to kill you feel that way.
> Bring along some books on philosophy ... But learn what you can from the people as well.....
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did all that. It doesn't make one a philosopher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think there is a lot more to being a philosopher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> correction I think there IS a lot more to being a philosopher. You cant just pick a philosophers concepts and beliefs you have to develop your own concepts and beliefs by experience and knowledge. How you perceive the things around you and how you see them. To understanding the and answering the questions you seek to know.
Click to expand...

Belief also alters one's philosophy - you might find a vastly different meaning in life between believing and not believing in certain origin stories, of existence.


----------



## Moonglow

philosophy = perception


----------



## OnePercenter

ThatDude30 said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThatDude30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just sparked an interest in philosophy recently. I have been reading a lot on philosophy and the different branches. My goal is to have a broad knowledge of all the branches.
> 
> What I need advice on, is there a specific order to study them? Like do I need to understand 1 branch in order to understand another. Or does it matter where I start and they all intertwine with each other?
> 
> This is the order of the branches that I am most interested in learning. Should it be in a different order to help me understand and have a broad knowledge of the different branches of philosophy?
> 
> metaphysics
> ontology & logic together
> epistemology
> axiology
> ethics
> aesthethics
> political theory
> 
> What I came across while researching, when developing your own philosophy use another philosophers concepts and ideas as a framework to get started?
> 
> Is there any key concepts that are recommended?
> Any websites?
> Any particular philosophers work?
> Any theories I should study?
> Any advice would help?
> 
> I understand what philosophy is, but I want a better understanding. Any advice and or help would be much appreciated, Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pack a bag ... Sell all your belongings you don't pack ... And take a journey around the world until something tells you to stop.
> Talk to everyone that doesn't want to kill you ... And if they are comfortable, even ask them why the others that want to kill you feel that way.
> Bring along some books on philosophy ... But learn what you can from the people as well.
> 
> Develop your own philosophy ... Actually contemplate your existence, examine your values compared to others, seek knowledge, apply wisdom and reason.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man would I love to be able to do that! For years now I wanted to travel to various countries to witness and experience the world and different cultures. Every extreme that the world offers I want to witness.
> But for now I'm stuck in an urban environment, where everybody think they are gang bangers. All my old friends are hooked on a drug or another, or alcoholics, that are going no where in life, that can not hold even a bit of intelligent conversation. Luckily I broke away from all that before it got to late.
> People in the neighborhood got the police harassing everyone, thinking everyone is picking up drugs or what not. Gun shots every night, people getting shot couple houses down, at the local park, in front of a tobacco store, in front of a deli, even in front of the police station. I would love to just get up and leave..
Click to expand...


All the result of low wages.


----------



## BlackSand

Unkotare said:


> I did all that. It doesn't make one a philosopher.



Well ... In any case I doubt Aristotle and Plato ran by Barnes and Nobles to pick up the Cliff's Notes when they explored philosophy ... 
Dude asked for advice ... Said he would appreciate any ... How about you give him something helpful instead of just stating the obvious result in your experience?

.


----------



## BlackSand

ThatDude30 said:


> Man would I love to be able to do that! For years now I wanted to travel to various countries to witness and experience the world and different cultures. Every extreme that the world offers I want to witness.
> But for now I'm stuck in an urban environment, where everybody think they are gang bangers. All my old friends are hooked on a drug or another, or alcoholics, that are going no where in life, that can not hold even a bit of intelligent conversation. Luckily I broke away from all that before it got to late.
> People in the neighborhood got the police harassing everyone, thinking everyone is picking up drugs or what not. Gun shots every night, people getting shot couple houses down, at the local park, in front of a tobacco store, in front of a deli, even in front of the police station. I would love to just get up and leave..



Well ... It was just an idea ... And it wouldn't interrupt your research on philosophy.

Experience is the best teacher ... And where you can gain knowledge from a book, wisdom comes from application and observations.
Sometimes the best way to think outside the box ... Is to get out of the box.

Who knows ... With the right initiative and an investment in some tech ... It's possible someone could make living sharing their explorations of our world.
Make take a little talent ... But as I suggested, life is a wonderful instructor ... Maybe a bit harsh from time to time though.

.


----------



## SeaGal

BlackSand said:


> ...Experience is the best teacher ... And where you can gain knowledge from a book, wisdom comes from application and observations.
> Sometimes the best way to think outside the box ... Is to get out of the box.




Well put!  Deserved more than a green checkmark.


----------



## Penelope

ThatDude30 said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThatDude30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just sparked an interest in philosophy recently. I have been reading a lot on philosophy and the different branches. My goal is to have a broad knowledge of all the branches.
> 
> What I need advice on, is there a specific order to study them? Like do I need to understand 1 branch in order to understand another. Or does it matter where I start and they all intertwine with each other?
> 
> This is the order of the branches that I am most interested in learning. Should it be in a different order to help me understand and have a broad knowledge of the different branches of philosophy?
> 
> metaphysics
> ontology & logic together
> epistemology
> axiology
> ethics
> aesthethics
> political theory
> 
> What I came across while researching, when developing your own philosophy use another philosophers concepts and ideas as a framework to get started?
> 
> Is there any key concepts that are recommended?
> Any websites?
> Any particular philosophers work?
> Any theories I should study?
> Any advice would help?
> 
> I understand what philosophy is, but I want a better understanding. Any advice and or help would be much appreciated, Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pack a bag ... Sell all your belongings you don't pack ... And take a journey around the world until something tells you to stop.
> Talk to everyone that doesn't want to kill you ... And if they are comfortable, even ask them why the others that want to kill you feel that way.
> Bring along some books on philosophy ... But learn what you can from the people as well.
> 
> Develop your own philosophy ... Actually contemplate your existence, examine your values compared to others, seek knowledge, apply wisdom and reason.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man would I love to be able to do that! For years now I wanted to travel to various countries to witness and experience the world and different cultures. Every extreme that the world offers I want to witness.
> But for now I'm stuck in an urban environment, where everybody think they are gang bangers. All my old friends are hooked on a drug or another, or alcoholics, that are going no where in life, that can not hold even a bit of intelligent conversation. Luckily I broke away from all that before it got to late.
> People in the neighborhood got the police harassing everyone, thinking everyone is picking up drugs or what not. Gun shots every night, people getting shot couple houses down, at the local park, in front of a tobacco store, in front of a deli, even in front of the police station. I would love to just get up and leave..
Click to expand...


You do not need to travel the world, just live for a year in different areas of the US, we have plenty of diversity here.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

ThatDude30 said:


> I just sparked an interest in philosophy recently. I have been reading a lot on philosophy and the different branches. My goal is to have a broad knowledge of all the branches.
> 
> What I need advice on, is there a specific order to study them? Like do I need to understand 1 branch in order to understand another. Or does it matter where I start and they all intertwine with each other?
> 
> This is the order of the branches that I am most interested in learning. Should it be in a different order to help me understand and have a broad knowledge of the different branches of philosophy?
> 
> metaphysics
> ontology & logic together
> epistemology
> axiology
> ethics
> aesthethics
> political theory
> 
> What I came across while researching, when developing your own philosophy use another philosophers concepts and ideas as a framework to get started?
> 
> Is there any key concepts that are recommended?
> Any websites?
> Any particular philosophers work?
> Any theories I should study?
> Any advice would help?
> 
> I understand what philosophy is, but I want a better understanding. Any advice and or help would be much appreciated, Thank you.


*Makes the Reader Proud to Be an American*

William James is the easiest to understand.

William Durant's _The Story of Philosophy _is the best introduction to it.


----------



## BlackSand

Penelope said:


> You do not need to travel the world, just live for a year in different areas of the US, we have plenty of diversity here.



We have public education with standardized testing ... Hardly an adequate base for true diversity in schools of thought.
If you want to think like an American ... Well you can certainly accomplish that in the US.
If you want to draw from a greater pool of diversity ... Then it would be a better idea to cast a wider net.


Examples ...
Poverty in western Kentucky is not the same as poverty in southeast Asia.
Gun violence in Chicago is not the same as gun violence in Sierra Leone.

You can find diversity in the US ... But that doesn't mean the way you look at things will ever be any different than the way an American sees them.
That will always be a product of the way you look at them ... Which is constructed and applied by the environment you use to base your experiences on and compare against.


.


----------



## Penelope

BlackSand said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do not need to travel the world, just live for a year in different areas of the US, we have plenty of diversity here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have public education with standardized testing ... Hardly an adequate base for true diversity in schools of thought.
> If you want to think like an American ... Well you can certainly accomplish that in the US.
> If you want to draw from a greater pool of diversity ... Then it would be a better idea to cast a wider net.
> 
> 
> Examples ...
> Poverty in western Kentucky is not the same as poverty in southeast Asia.
> Gun violence in Chicago is not the same as gun violence in Sierra Leone.
> 
> You can find diversity in the US ... But that doesn't mean the way you look at things will ever be any different than the way an American sees them.
> That will always be a product of the way you look at them ... Which is constructed and applied by the environment you use to base your experiences on and compare against.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Well for starters he can travel and live in areas of the US, what do you want to get him killed. Its bad enough in the US.  Really from the UP of MI I lived in several areas of the US, you do not need to travel the earth.

Beside many have explored the world and wrote about it, why reinvent the wheel. Or he can join the military.


----------



## BlackSand

Penelope said:


> Well for starters he can travel and live in areas of the US, what do you want to get him killed. Its bad enough in the US.  Really from the UP of MI I lived in several areas of the US, you do not need to travel the earth.
> 
> Beside many have explored the world and wrote about it, why reinvent the wheel. Or he can join the military.



Of course you don't need to travel and experience things for yourself ... If you are satisfied with what someone else thinks about your existence.
Society would completely fall apart if we weren't lazy enough to stop asking questions and accept what other expect of us.

.


----------



## Dajjal

ThatDude30 said:


> ThatDude30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThatDude30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just sparked an interest in philosophy recently. I have been reading a lot on philosophy and the different branches. My goal is to have a broad knowledge of all the branches.
> 
> What I need advice on, is there a specific order to study them? Like do I need to understand 1 branch in order to understand another. Or does it matter where I start and they all intertwine with each other?
> 
> This is the order of the branches that I am most interested in learning. Should it be in a different order to help me understand and have a broad knowledge of the different branches of philosophy?
> 
> metaphysics
> ontology & logic together
> epistemology
> axiology
> ethics
> aesthethics
> political theory
> 
> What I came across while researching, when developing your own philosophy use another philosophers concepts and ideas as a framework to get started?
> 
> Is there any key concepts that are recommended?
> Any websites?
> Any particular philosophers work?
> Any theories I should study?
> Any advice would help?
> 
> I understand what philosophy is, but I want a better understanding. Any advice and or help would be much appreciated, Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pack a bag ... Sell all your belongings you don't pack ... And take a journey around the world until something tells you to stop.
> Talk to everyone that doesn't want to kill you ... And if they are comfortable, even ask them why the others that want to kill you feel that way.
> Bring along some books on philosophy ... But learn what you can from the people as well.....
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did all that. It doesn't make one a philosopher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think there is a lot more to being a philosopher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> correction I think there IS a lot more to being a philosopher. You cant just pick a philosophers concepts and beliefs you have to develop your own concepts and beliefs by experience and knowledge. How you perceive the things around you and how you see them. To understanding the and answering the questions you seek to know.
Click to expand...


If you don't study the history of philosophy how will you know if your concepts have not already been thought of and refuted. If you do study the history of philosophy you will find this has happened many times, and previous concepts have been proved false. Just as you think you have learned something from an ancient philosopher, you will find a more recent philosopher has a different conclusion.
Today it has been said that no philosopher can understand all the concepts involved in modern physics therefore modern philosophy has nothing left to do but an analysis of language..


----------



## Natural Citizen

Penelope said:


> I would start with older ones like Aristotle and Plato, and go from there.



Aristotle and Plato served tyrants. They offered justification for oppression.


----------



## Unkotare

Penelope said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do not need to travel the world, just live for a year in different areas of the US, we have plenty of diversity here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have public education with standardized testing ... Hardly an adequate base for true diversity in schools of thought.
> If you want to think like an American ... Well you can certainly accomplish that in the US.
> If you want to draw from a greater pool of diversity ... Then it would be a better idea to cast a wider net.
> 
> 
> Examples ...
> Poverty in western Kentucky is not the same as poverty in southeast Asia.
> Gun violence in Chicago is not the same as gun violence in Sierra Leone.
> 
> You can find diversity in the US ... But that doesn't mean the way you look at things will ever be any different than the way an American sees them.
> That will always be a product of the way you look at them ... Which is constructed and applied by the environment you use to base your experiences on and compare against.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well for starters he can travel and live in areas of the US, what do you want to get him killed. Its bad enough in the US.  Really from the UP of MI I lived in several areas of the US, you do not need to travel the earth.
> 
> Beside many have explored the world and wrote about it, why reinvent the wheel. Or he can join the military.
Click to expand...



There are plenty of reasons (or none) beyond a self-defeating attempt at 'making' yourself something to shake the dust off your shoes. It's a small world, but it's still pretty big.


----------



## Unkotare

Don't forget, Plato was a talented wrestler!


----------



## Picaro

ThatDude30 said:


> I just sparked an interest in philosophy recently. I have been reading a lot on philosophy and the different branches. My goal is to have a broad knowledge of all the branches.
> 
> What I need advice on, is there a specific order to study them? Like do I need to understand 1 branch in order to understand another. Or does it matter where I start and they all intertwine with each other?
> 
> This is the order of the branches that I am most interested in learning. Should it be in a different order to help me understand and have a broad knowledge of the different branches of philosophy?
> 
> metaphysics
> ontology & logic together
> epistemology
> axiology
> ethics
> aesthethics
> political theory
> 
> What I came across while researching, when developing your own philosophy use another philosophers concepts and ideas as a framework to get started?
> 
> Is there any key concepts that are recommended?
> Any websites?
> Any particular philosophers work?
> Any theories I should study?
> Any advice would help?
> 
> I understand what philosophy is, but I want a better understanding. Any advice and or help would be much appreciated, Thank you.



Bumped an older thread, added a couple of links for you. Most of what you need for intros is available free, so don't run around spending bucks on retreads published for the 10,000th time by some textbook hustlers. Don't waste time on rubbish like Kant or Nietzsche.


----------



## Unkotare

Picaro said:


> ..... Don't waste time on rubbish like Kant or Nietzsche.




Hey OP: Do NOT listen to the uniformed musings of the ignorant. Don't discount any of the great Philosophers based on some yahoo on the internet.


----------



## Picaro

ThatDude30 said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThatDude30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just sparked an interest in philosophy recently. I have been reading a lot on philosophy and the different branches. My goal is to have a broad knowledge of all the branches.
> 
> What I need advice on, is there a specific order to study them? Like do I need to understand 1 branch in order to understand another. Or does it matter where I start and they all intertwine with each other?
> 
> This is the order of the branches that I am most interested in learning. Should it be in a different order to help me understand and have a broad knowledge of the different branches of philosophy?
> 
> metaphysics
> ontology & logic together
> epistemology
> axiology
> ethics
> aesthethics
> political theory
> 
> What I came across while researching, when developing your own philosophy use another philosophers concepts and ideas as a framework to get started?
> 
> Is there any key concepts that are recommended?
> Any websites?
> Any particular philosophers work?
> Any theories I should study?
> Any advice would help?
> 
> I understand what philosophy is, but I want a better understanding. Any advice and or help would be much appreciated, Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pack a bag ... Sell all your belongings you don't pack ... And take a journey around the world until something tells you to stop.
> Talk to everyone that doesn't want to kill you ... And if they are comfortable, even ask them why the others that want to kill you feel that way.
> Bring along some books on philosophy ... But learn what you can from the people as well.
> 
> Develop your own philosophy ... Actually contemplate your existence, examine your values compared to others, seek knowledge, apply wisdom and reason.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man would I love to be able to do that! For years now I wanted to travel to various countries to witness and experience the world and different cultures. Every extreme that the world offers I want to witness.
> But for now I'm stuck in an urban environment, where everybody think they are gang bangers. All my old friends are hooked on a drug or another, or alcoholics, that are going no where in life, that can not hold even a bit of intelligent conversation. Luckily I broke away from all that before it got to late.
> People in the neighborhood got the police harassing everyone, thinking everyone is picking up drugs or what not. Gun shots every night, people getting shot couple houses down, at the local park, in front of a tobacco store, in front of a deli, even in front of the police station. I would love to just get up and leave..
Click to expand...


It's the result of mindless consumerism and hedonism, a form of 'affluenza' and relatively easy living; leads to boredom and artificiality in expectations that are unrealistic and few can expect to achieve, and an infantile cynicism that is also unjustified.


----------



## Picaro

Unkotare said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... Don't waste time on rubbish like Kant or Nietzsche.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey OP: Do NOT listen to the uniformed musings of the ignorant. Don't discount any of the great Philosophers based on some yahoo on the internet.
Click to expand...


Don't listen to some troll who is a scat fetishist and thinks the short term internment of a few Japanese at the beginning of WW II is the moral equivalence of Hitler's gas chambers, i.e. a moron. Reading Ayer's book first will give you some basis for understanding most of the others and the arguments and some idea of the validity and points they make. You will find that most of the 'great philosophers' weren't particularly 'great' and many of the modern ones are better and make more sense. It's a overview of many of those you're interested in to begin with, and why Kant is a waste of time, as is the homosexual Nietzche who died of syphilis and was never more than merely a sheltered middle class academic who became fashionable for a while and never wrote anything worthwhile. A lot of emotionally disturbed closet cases with Daddy Issues probably think he's 'interesting', but that's about it.

The recommendation of William James and Bertrand Russell is also good as well, though I think Ayer's history is the more interesting, in that he was an 'extremist' who later kind of moderated his views due to personal experience and is informative in itself.


----------



## Unkotare

Picaro said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... Don't waste time on rubbish like Kant or Nietzsche.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey OP: Do NOT listen to the uniformed musings of the ignorant. Don't discount any of the great Philosophers based on some yahoo on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't listen to some troll who is a scat fetishist and thinks the short term internment of a few Japanese at the beginning of WW II is the moral equivalence of Hitler's gas chambers, i.e. a moron. Reading Ayer's book first will give you some basis for understanding most of the others and the arguments and some idea of the validity and points they make. You will find that most of the 'great philosophers' weren't particularly 'great' and many of the modern ones are better and make more sense. It's a overview of many of those you're interested in to begin with, and why Kant is a waste of time, as is the homosexual Nietzche who died of syphilis and was never more than merely a sheltered middle class academic who became fashionable for a while and never wrote anything worthwhile. A lot of emotionally disturbed closet cases with Daddy Issues probably think he's 'interesting', but that's about it.
> 
> The recommendation of William James and Bertrand Russell is also good as well, though I think Ayer's history is the more interesting, in that he was an 'extremist' who later kind of moderated his views due to personal experience and is informative in itself.
Click to expand...




 Personal acrimony aside, the OP should not listen to anyone here, including me.  Unlike  the wannabe experts here, I have a degree in philosophy, but I will not presume to make a reading list or denigrate figures in the history of the science just to look like I know what I’m talking about. Everyone’s journey is their own. The OP can start anywhere and go where his interests take him.


----------



## Picaro

Unkotare said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... Don't waste time on rubbish like Kant or Nietzsche.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey OP: Do NOT listen to the uniformed musings of the ignorant. Don't discount any of the great Philosophers based on some yahoo on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't listen to some troll who is a scat fetishist and thinks the short term internment of a few Japanese at the beginning of WW II is the moral equivalence of Hitler's gas chambers, i.e. a moron. Reading Ayer's book first will give you some basis for understanding most of the others and the arguments and some idea of the validity and points they make. You will find that most of the 'great philosophers' weren't particularly 'great' and many of the modern ones are better and make more sense. It's a overview of many of those you're interested in to begin with, and why Kant is a waste of time, as is the homosexual Nietzche who died of syphilis and was never more than merely a sheltered middle class academic who became fashionable for a while and never wrote anything worthwhile. A lot of emotionally disturbed closet cases with Daddy Issues probably think he's 'interesting', but that's about it.
> 
> The recommendation of William James and Bertrand Russell is also good as well, though I think Ayer's history is the more interesting, in that he was an 'extremist' who later kind of moderated his views due to personal experience and is informative in itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personal acrimony aside, the OP should not listen to anyone here, including me.  Unlike  the wannabe experts here, I have a degree in philosophy, but I will not presume to make a reading list or denigrate figures in the history of the science just to look like I know what I’m talking about. Everyone’s journey is their own. The OP can start anywhere and go where his interests take him.
Click to expand...


lol ...Dumbass bourgeoisie Burb Brat hippie nonsense, as usual. Why not just recommend some acid and a lava lamp?


----------



## Votto

ThatDude30 said:


> I just sparked an interest in philosophy recently. I have been reading a lot on philosophy and the different branches. My goal is to have a broad knowledge of all the branches.
> 
> What I need advice on, is there a specific order to study them? Like do I need to understand 1 branch in order to understand another. Or does it matter where I start and they all intertwine with each other?
> 
> This is the order of the branches that I am most interested in learning. Should it be in a different order to help me understand and have a broad knowledge of the different branches of philosophy?
> 
> metaphysics
> ontology & logic together
> epistemology
> axiology
> ethics
> aesthethics
> political theory
> 
> What I came across while researching, when developing your own philosophy use another philosophers concepts and ideas as a framework to get started?
> 
> Is there any key concepts that are recommended?
> Any websites?
> Any particular philosophers work?
> Any theories I should study?
> Any advice would help?
> 
> I understand what philosophy is, but I want a better understanding. Any advice and or help would be much appreciated, Thank you.



One of my favorites is Socrates, probably because I'm a Christian.

There are interesting similarities between Socrates and Jesus. Both did not write about themselves, but depended on others to do it for them, and both pursued truth, so much so it cost them both their lives. In fact, when both were confronted with continuing to embrace the truth, which would mean their death, or rejecting it, they both chose truth over saving their own skin.

What interests me most of all are some of the quotes from Socrates that seem eerily Christ like.

"A man who really fights for justice must lead a private, not a public, life if he is to survive for even a short time."

"My plainness of speech makes them hate me, and what is their hatred but a proof that I am speaking the truth"

Socrates understood that truth is brutal. It is a double edged sword that spares no one. Truth strips you down naked and makes you see yourself for who you are, which is the good, the bad, and the ugly. Truth does not take your side, rather, it merely crushes you eventually if you oppose it. This is why both Socrates and Jesus were murdered. It is because men loved darkness rather than the light.

As Socrates said, "I was afraid that by observing objects with my eyes and trying to comprehend them with each of my other senses, I might blind my soul altogether."

Socrates understood that although men could see with the eyes, they were spiritually blind to the reality of their inner depravity.

"We can easily forgive a child who is afraid of the dark; the real tragedy of life is when men are afraid of the light"

And what of the Golden Rule, the cornerstone of the teachings of Jesus?

Socrates said this.

"One should never do wrong in return, nor mistreat any man, no matter how one has been mistreated by him."

There is also one other similarity between Jesus and Socrates, historians often question the existence of either. It's as if it is inconceivable that such men existed at all, that is, those would give their life for the very truth from which other men hide in shame.


----------



## Unkotare

Picaro said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... Don't waste time on rubbish like Kant or Nietzsche.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey OP: Do NOT listen to the uniformed musings of the ignorant. Don't discount any of the great Philosophers based on some yahoo on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't listen to some troll who is a scat fetishist and thinks the short term internment of a few Japanese at the beginning of WW II is the moral equivalence of Hitler's gas chambers, i.e. a moron. Reading Ayer's book first will give you some basis for understanding most of the others and the arguments and some idea of the validity and points they make. You will find that most of the 'great philosophers' weren't particularly 'great' and many of the modern ones are better and make more sense. It's a overview of many of those you're interested in to begin with, and why Kant is a waste of time, as is the homosexual Nietzche who died of syphilis and was never more than merely a sheltered middle class academic who became fashionable for a while and never wrote anything worthwhile. A lot of emotionally disturbed closet cases with Daddy Issues probably think he's 'interesting', but that's about it.
> 
> The recommendation of William James and Bertrand Russell is also good as well, though I think Ayer's history is the more interesting, in that he was an 'extremist' who later kind of moderated his views due to personal experience and is informative in itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personal acrimony aside, the OP should not listen to anyone here, including me.  Unlike  the wannabe experts here, I have a degree in philosophy, but I will not presume to make a reading list or denigrate figures in the history of the science just to look like I know what I’m talking about. Everyone’s journey is their own. The OP can start anywhere and go where his interests take him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...Why not just recommend some acid and a lava lamp?
Click to expand...


Why would I do that?


----------



## BreezeWood

Picaro said:


> lol ...Dumbass bourgeoisie Burb Brat hippie nonsense ...










one might wonder what impact John Lennon would have in today's world if the haters, picaro had not killed him ...


----------



## Picaro

BreezeWood said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol ...Dumbass bourgeoisie Burb Brat hippie nonsense ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 163689
> 
> 
> one might wonder what impact John Lennon would have in today's world if the haters, picaro had not killed him ...
Click to expand...


lol well I certainly wouldn't argue that somebody with your lack of intellect would consider John Lennon a 'Deep Thinker', since he was just a self-absorbed narcissist whose only interest was in selling insipid songs to drug-addled teenagers for as much money as he could get out of the tards. That's why he had such appeal to your ilk, after all; he understood his target audience completely and could relate well to them and their real ideals. That's what made him and the rest of the boys such masters at marketing. 

I bet you have every episode of *Beavis N Butthead* memorized, too.


----------



## BreezeWood

Picaro said:


> BreezeWood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol ...Dumbass bourgeoisie Burb Brat hippie nonsense ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 163689
> 
> 
> one might wonder what impact John Lennon would have in today's world if the haters, picaro had not killed him ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol well I certainly wouldn't argue that somebody with your lack of intellect would consider John Lennon a 'Deep Thinker', since he was just a self-absorbed narcissist whose only interest was in selling insipid songs to drug-addled teenagers for as much money as he could get out of the tards. That's why he had such appeal to your ilk, after all; he understood his target audience completely and could relate well to them and their real ideals. That's what made him and the rest of the boys such masters at marketing.
> 
> I bet you have every episode of *Beavis N Butthead* memorized, too.
Click to expand...

.


Picaro said:


> ... your lack of intellec would consider John Lennon a 'Deep Thinker', since he was just a self-absorbed narcissist whose only interest was in selling insipid songs to drug-addled teenagers for as much money as he could get out of the tards.




I guess you got nailed pretty good ... shot in the dark and look what crawls out.


----------



## Picaro

BreezeWood said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BreezeWood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol ...Dumbass bourgeoisie Burb Brat hippie nonsense ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 163689
> 
> 
> one might wonder what impact John Lennon would have in today's world if the haters, picaro had not killed him ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol well I certainly wouldn't argue that somebody with your lack of intellect would consider John Lennon a 'Deep Thinker', since he was just a self-absorbed narcissist whose only interest was in selling insipid songs to drug-addled teenagers for as much money as he could get out of the tards. That's why he had such appeal to your ilk, after all; he understood his target audience completely and could relate well to them and their real ideals. That's what made him and the rest of the boys such masters at marketing.
> 
> I bet you have every episode of *Beavis N Butthead* memorized, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... your lack of intellec would consider John Lennon a 'Deep Thinker', since he was just a self-absorbed narcissist whose only interest was in selling insipid songs to drug-addled teenagers for as much money as he could get out of the tards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you got nailed pretty good ... shot in the dark and look what crawls out.
Click to expand...


Another Beatles fan ... Beatlemania is like an incurable venereal disease, except the 12 year old girls who made up the vast majority of their fan base and targeted market grew up and moved on, while the stoners couldn't.


----------



## Unkotare

Picaro said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... Don't waste time on rubbish like Kant or Nietzsche.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey OP: Do NOT listen to the uniformed musings of the ignorant. Don't discount any of the great Philosophers based on some yahoo on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't listen to some troll who is a scat fetishist and thinks the short term internment of a few Japanese at the beginning of WW II is the moral equivalence of Hitler's gas chambers, i.e. a moron. Reading Ayer's book first will give you some basis for understanding most of the others and the arguments and some idea of the validity and points they make. You will find that most of the 'great philosophers' weren't particularly 'great' and many of the modern ones are better and make more sense. It's a overview of many of those you're interested in to begin with, and why Kant is a waste of time, as is the homosexual Nietzche who died of syphilis and was never more than merely a sheltered middle class academic who became fashionable for a while and never wrote anything worthwhile. A lot of emotionally disturbed closet cases with Daddy Issues probably think he's 'interesting', but that's about it.
> 
> The recommendation of William James and Bertrand Russell is also good as well, though I think Ayer's history is the more interesting, in that he was an 'extremist' who later kind of moderated his views due to personal experience and is informative in itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personal acrimony aside, the OP should not listen to anyone here, including me.  Unlike  the wannabe experts here, I have a degree in philosophy, but I will not presume to make a reading list or denigrate figures in the history of the science just to look like I know what I’m talking about. Everyone’s journey is their own. The OP can start anywhere and go where his interests take him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol ...Dumbass bourgeoisie Burb Brat hippie nonsense, as usual. Why not just recommend some acid and a lava lamp?
Click to expand...




Why would I do that?


----------



## BreezeWood

Picaro said:


> BreezeWood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BreezeWood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol ...Dumbass bourgeoisie Burb Brat hippie nonsense ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 163689
> 
> 
> one might wonder what impact John Lennon would have in today's world if the haters, picaro had not killed him ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol well I certainly wouldn't argue that somebody with your lack of intellect would consider John Lennon a 'Deep Thinker', since he was just a self-absorbed narcissist whose only interest was in selling insipid songs to drug-addled teenagers for as much money as he could get out of the tards. That's why he had such appeal to your ilk, after all; he understood his target audience completely and could relate well to them and their real ideals. That's what made him and the rest of the boys such masters at marketing.
> 
> I bet you have every episode of *Beavis N Butthead* memorized, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... your lack of intellec would consider John Lennon a 'Deep Thinker', since he was just a self-absorbed narcissist whose only interest was in selling insipid songs to drug-addled teenagers for as much money as he could get out of the tards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you got nailed pretty good ... shot in the dark and look what crawls out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another Beatles fan ... Beatlemania is like an incurable venereal disease, except the 12 year old girls who made up the vast majority of their fan base and targeted market grew up and moved on, while the stoners couldn't.
Click to expand...

.


Picaro said:


> Another Beatles fan ...


_

- one might wonder what impact John Lennon would have in today's world if the haters, picaro had not killed him ..._


you needn't worry yourself, lost opportunities are a dime a dozen ...


----------



## DustyInfinity

I had a teacher once tell me you can't really appreciate Plato's Republic until you have read it three times.  It is stunning how relevant and how much you can take away from this book.  One rookie mistake is to believe that morality is subjective.  It takes awhile to figure that one out.  I took a course on the study of knowledge, and I hated it.  All you come away with is that you can't prove the sun will come up tomorrow.  I don't think you need any special order of study.  In Metaphysics, I learned that the physics students told me that physics professors make stuff up.  I don't understand Leibniz at all, and what the heck is a "monad"  I love Kant.  His Kingdom of Ends is a logical match for the Bible's Golden Rule.  It is logical to treat others as you would be treated.  Finally, most philosophy professors are drunks looking for God.


----------

